# Shear bolt spacer location?



## obliviga (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi, I just bought this shear pin kit and it came with the shear pins, nuts, and *spacers*. However, I am confused as to where to place the spacers. Do the spacers install at the top or bottom of the shear pin? Please refer to the attached image for reference on where I am confused as to where to place the spacer. I appreciate the help!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't see where you need those spacers a'tall. I've had MTD, Deere, Ariens,Toro, Husqvarna and a couple other brands and I've never seen spacers on any of them.

Wait, some blowers have a bigger hole cutout on the augers. Those spacers would fit in the enlarged cutout. If your machine has same size holes on either side of auger I don't believe you'll need them. Check the hole sizes where you've got those red arrows pointing.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Check the auger tube holes for the shear bolts. One side will have a large hole, in the tube, the size of the spacer, the other side will have a smaller hole, size of the bolt. If both holes in the auger shaft are the same size, then you have the wrong shear bolts.

Put the spacer on the bolt and insert the bolt it into the larger size hole first, and then move the auger blade a bit until the spacer slips into the hole. Put the nut on the bottom, do not overtighten the nut. It has dimples on it that make it a lock nut. Snug it up, but leave enough slack that you can still rotate the nut and bolt by hand. This prevents pinching the auger tube too tight on the internal drive shaft, and allows the bolt to shear cleanly if necessary.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

And tighten them down to where they are contacting the auger and then give them just a bit more torque, maybe a 1/4 turn. You want those augers to move independently of the auger drive shaft.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

what's with the blue paint inside the red buckets. there's a video here somewhere with the same affliction:icon_blue_very_sad:


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

The thing you need to understand for shear bolts to work as intended, is the grooves cut in the bolt shank need to line up with the transition between the drive shaft and the driven auger. The location of the spacer will dictate where those grooves line up. This should help you to determine what end of the bolt to place the spacer. If you even need them at all. The few cases I have seen the spacer goes on the head end. I have not seen that many so it pays to look and think about it before just assuming.

My Toro 824 used spacers but they did not use grooved shear bolts. They used stock grade 5 bolts. (Yes, that is not a typo folks). In that case you could place the spacer on the bolt Head or Nut end. It does not matter.

Let this be your rule of thumb on setting up any auger shear bolt.

Good Luck


----------



## Torobrand (Jan 29, 2016)

*Toro Spacer*

On my machine, Toro Power Max 826EXE model 38624W, the spacer goes under the nut. See link

https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=35459


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes it is very important to be sure that the grooved bolts line up with the shaft / auger "joint" or they won't work, and can cause big damage.
Sid


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome to the site obliviga.

Add my 2 cents here.
On my Craftsman the spacer goes on the side with the larger hole. 
One is a little bigger.

Edit,
Mine uses the 9524m's.


----------

